# Link colors?



## A2Z (Jan 18, 2002)

Has anyone else noted that a used link and an unused link are both the same color?  Can we change this? It was kind of nice to be able to see at a glance the threads I haven't read yet.


----------



## omokage (Jan 18, 2002)

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=173


----------



## A2Z (Jan 18, 2002)

Oops! I must have missed that. 

Thanks again omokage.


----------

